# تصميم ليا جديد لرب المجــــــــــــــد



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2009)

_*بما اني حصلت علي لقب افشل طالب في مصر
ومش عارف ازاكر
قولت اعمل تصميم تاني

عايز ردود مشجعه  :smil8:
انتوا فاهمين :hlp:

يا رب يعجبكم*_​


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سع يا جدع وصل التصميم بتاع رب المجد*

لا خطير المرة دي يا عياد

جميل جدا برافو عليك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سع يا جدع وصل التصميم بتاع رب المجد*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لا خطير المرة دي يا عياد
> 
> جميل جدا برافو عليك​




_*شانكس :11_12_13[1]:*_​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سع يا جدع وصل التصميم بتاع رب المجد*

روعة بجد فوق الروعة   امين   






يا ريت تذكر عشان تخلص  كمان  بليز 


ربنا ييبارك حياتك  ومنتظرين المذيد  
​


----------



## نانسى85 (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سع يا جدع وصل التصميم بتاع رب المجد*

*اكتر من رائع
شكرا*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سع يا جدع وصل التصميم بتاع رب المجد*

رووووووووووعه يا عياد 

تسلم ايدك 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سع يا جدع وصل التصميم بتاع رب المجد*

*رووووووووووووووووعة يا عياد
تسلم ايديك
واحلي تقييم ليك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سع يا جدع وصل التصميم بتاع رب المجد*



please be clear قال:


> روعة بجد فوق الروعة   امين
> يا ريت تذكر عشان تخلص  كمان  بليز
> ربنا يبارك حياتك  ومنتظرين المذيد  ​


_*
ميرسي يا باشا
نورت الموضوع *_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سع يا جدع وصل التصميم بتاع رب المجد*

*جميييل بجد
تسلم ايديك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ponponayah (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سع يا جدع وصل التصميم بتاع رب المجد*

رااااااااائع بجد يا عياد
حلو اوووووووووى
واجمل تقييم كمان
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سع يا جدع وصل التصميم بتاع رب المجد*



نانسى85 قال:


> *اكتر من رائع
> شكرا*



_*ثانكس نانسي*_​


----------



## vetaa (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سع يا جدع وصل التصميم بتاع رب المجد*

*تحفه بجد
كان نفسى ايدلك تقييم بس حظك بقى

حقيقى واضح انك هتبقى مميز
بس تعليقى شوية على العين حساها  زاهيه زياده
انا قولت ملحوظتى صغيورة علشان محدش يحسدك يعنى
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سع يا جدع وصل التصميم بتاع رب المجد*



kokoman قال:


> رووووووووووعه يا عياد
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



_*ميرسي يا جميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سع يا جدع وصل التصميم بتاع رب المجد*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *رووووووووووووووووعة يا عياد
> تسلم ايديك
> واحلي تقييم ليك​*



_*مرورك احلي من اي تقيم
نورتي الموضوع*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سع يا جدع وصل التصميم بتاع رب المجد*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *جميييل بجد
> تسلم ايديك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



_*الاجمل مرورك سندريلا
سلام المسيح*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سع يا جدع وصل التصميم بتاع رب المجد*



ponponayah قال:


> رااااااااائع بجد يا عياد
> حلو اوووووووووى
> واجمل تقييم كمان
> يسوع يباركك​



_*ميرسي يا جمل عالي التقيم الجميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2009)

*رد: وسع يا جدع وصل التصميم بتاع رب المجد*



vetaa قال:


> *تحفه بجد
> كان نفسى ايدلك تقييم بس حظك بقى
> 
> حقيقى واضح انك هتبقى مميز
> ...



_*ميرسي يا جيل 
اعتبري التقيم وصل

تميز ايه بس دا انا غلبان


العين اللي في الصوره ؟
وميرسي يا جميل علي تعديل العنون لسه كنت هطلب منك*_​


----------



## نفرتاري (11 يونيو 2009)

*لا بجد روعة 
فوق الروعة كمان جميلة اوى
مرسى يا عياد
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يونيو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *لا بجد روعة
> فوق الروعة كمان جميلة اوى
> مرسى يا عياد
> ربنا يباركك*





​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (11 يونيو 2009)

خميييييييييييييييييل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا عياد ربنا يعوضك


----------



## كوك (11 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على الصور*_ 
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يونيو 2009)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> خميييييييييييييييييل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا عياد ربنا يعوضك



_*ميرسي اكليل علي مرورك الجميل
ربنايفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يونيو 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على الصور*_
> _*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​



_*ميرسي كوك*_​


----------



## SALVATION (11 يونيو 2009)

_روعه عيا__د_
_ تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يونيو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _روعه عيا__د_
> _ تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​





​


----------



## kalimooo (12 يونيو 2009)

جميل يا عياد 

ربنا يبارك بموهبتك


----------



## cross of jesus (12 يونيو 2009)

*جميله جدددددددددا

تسلم ايدك يا عياد

يسوع يملا قلبك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل يا عياد
> 
> ربنا يبارك بموهبتك



_*ميرسي كليمو لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 يونيو 2009)

cross of jesus قال:


> *جميله جدددددددددا
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا عياد
> 
> يسوع يملا قلبك​*



_*Thanks cross of jesus *_​


----------



## happy angel (23 يونيو 2009)




----------



## VENA* (23 يونيو 2009)

تصميم جميل يا عياد
تسلم ايدك


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 يونيو 2009)

*حلو ياباشا
يجي منك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


_*
ميرسي كتير هابي 
لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يونيو 2009)

vena* قال:


> تصميم جميل يا عياد
> تسلم ايدك




_*ميرسي فينا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يونيو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *حلو ياباشا
> يجي منك​*



_*انت شايف كده :t9:​*_


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 يونيو 2009)

*لا
بهزر
اوعي تصدق​*


----------



## johna&jesus (24 يونيو 2009)

_جميل اوى   ربنا يسلم ايدك  ويعوض تعبك​_


----------



## lovely dove (24 يونيو 2009)

روووووووووووووووعة بجد ياعياد 
في منتهي الجمال 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يعوضك 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يونيو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *لا
> بهزر
> اوعي تصدق​*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يونيو 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _جميل اوى   ربنا يسلم ايدك  ويعوض تعبك​_





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يونيو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> روووووووووووووووعة بجد ياعياد
> في منتهي الجمال
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يعوضك
> ​





​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يونيو 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يونيو 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> [/URL][/IMG]​





​


----------



## merna lovejesus (27 يونيو 2009)

بجد تصميم جمييييييييييييييييل اوووووووووووووى ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 أكتوبر 2009)

merna lovejesus قال:


> بجد تصميم جمييييييييييييييييل اوووووووووووووى ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييييييير


_*
ميرسي جدا 
ربنا يفرحك*_​


----------



## ارووجة (24 أكتوبر 2009)

تصميم حلوووووو كتير
ربنا يباركك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أكتوبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> تصميم حلوووووو كتير
> ربنا يباركك



_*ميرسي اروجه 
تلاميذك
ربنا يباركك*_​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*اتصدق بجد حلو اوى
وفكرة العين دى تحفه
بجد تسلم ايدك عياد​*


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

روعة سانكس


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا انت ممتاز عزيزي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *اتصدق بجد حلو اوى
> وفكرة العين دى تحفه
> بجد تسلم ايدك عياد​*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2009)

coptic servant قال:


> شكرا انت ممتاز عزيزي





​


----------



## النهيسى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا للتصاميم الرائعه


*لازم تزاك*ر​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2010)

​


----------



## فادى محب (18 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا معاك صورة جميلة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2011)

فادى محب قال:


> ربنا معاك صورة جميلة



ثانكس فادي


----------

